# Online learning for beginners?



## 3DC (Feb 21, 2021)

Where would one go and learn online music theory, harmony, counterpoint, orchestration and scoring preferably in one place. 
I know for Evenant.com and Cinematiccomposing.com but I don't like them much. They seems to be a generic walktrough courses. Is there anything else more serious? Are Mike Verta courses good for beginners?


----------



## meaks (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi !
I'll recommend Score Club:






Home Page - ScoreClub


Golden-age level craft of composition for the modern-day composer. Real training that gets results to write like the masters.




scoreclub.net





For the price you'll have all points covered, harmony, counterpoint, orchestration, those are great courses

For scoring in a daw and other subjects related on scoring in general, you have a lot of options on youtube:

Junkie XL Channel








Junkie XL


Tom Holkenborg, aka Junkie XL, is a Grammy nominated and multi platinum producer, musician, and composer whose versatility puts him on the cutting edge of co...




www.youtube.com





Anne-Katherin Dern Channel


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBqvaJfJ8nfP58vyzLMDSaA



Mathia Chiappa


https://www.youtube.com/user/Lexotan91



Daniel James








Daniel James


www.HybridTwo.com




www.youtube.com





Alan Belkin








Alan Belkin


Music of Alan Belkin; online courses by Alan Belkin.




www.youtube.com





Alex Pfeffer


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCugtfsFZyEfylRRJMisWvng



Dick Ehlert


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl_RC7LScFlGiFDsUskKq4w



And many more ! There are a lot of cool channels to learn from !
You can also watch streamers scoring in live streams or replay their videos !

Meaks.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 21, 2021)

SCORECLUB......there really is nothing like it. Yes it's a monthly commitment and some find it expensive but for what you get it's a huge bargain. Alain really is a fantastic teacher and the courses are very very extensive and thorough . Simply put...do them and learn heaps.

best

ed


----------



## el-bo (Feb 21, 2021)

ed buller said:


> SCORECLUB......there really is nothing like it. Yes it's a monthly commitment and some find it expensive but for what you get it's a huge bargain. Alain really is a fantastic teacher and the courses are very very extensive and thorough . Simply put...do them and learn heaps.
> 
> best
> 
> ed


This does seem like an excellent resource, but perhaps not so much for beginners:


----------



## el-bo (Feb 21, 2021)

For beginners, maybe the 'ThinkSpace' courses (On sale until Feb 28th):






ThinkSpace Education


The world’s first online postgraduate degree provider in music and sound-design, for film, games and television.




thinkspaceeducation.com





I am also a beginner, and am seriously considering finally jumping on this deal. Unfortunately, that means I can't currently offer a solid review. If you aren't familiar with Guy's style, maybe check some videos on Youtube:


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes, Scoreclub is wonderful! Lots of practical, in-depth visual training.


----------



## fourier (Feb 21, 2021)

It would be interesting to hear opinions from those working actively/professionally when it comes to value of investment as a hobbyist with a day job. Trying to balance your everyday budget, $59/mo is a noticeable amount if you are unsure how many hours you can dedicate to your favorite pastime and probably a decent amount if you are a aspiring (and perhaps more pragmatic than ambitious) youngster with a limited budget. 

A structured "life-time option" that you can follow at your own pace is more enticing for an older guy like myself, but as it is likely a significant one-time fee, an honest take from working professionals on this forum would be very helpful.


----------



## Markrs (Feb 21, 2021)

I've not found anything that covers all the areas you mention. If you are happy with a traditional intro to music theory then I recommend Dr. B Music Theory. It is recording from real lectures that take you through both semesters of music theory.


----------



## el-bo (Feb 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I've not found anything that covers all the areas you mention. If you are happy with a traditional intro to music theory then I recommend Dr. B Music Theory. It is recording from real lectures that take you through both semesters of music theory.



Seems like a fantastic resource. Perhaps sits somewhere between Guy Mitchelmore and Jason Allen on the depth and detail (and dryness) scale. Bookmarked and subscribed! Thanks


----------



## Markrs (Feb 21, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Seems like a fantastic resource. Perhaps sits somewhere between Guy Mitchelmore and Jason Allen on the depth and detail (and dryness) scale. Bookmarked and subscribed! Thanks


I have used both Guy and Jason Allen. Dr. B is more detailed than both, but quite traditional (believes you need to know scales by rote learning, which I am not a fan of). Whilst there is more detail than with Jason Allen he goes through things at a quicker pace. I have now got to roughly the same place in both (end of the discussion and examples on couter point) and I found using both helped to reinforce the knowledge in my head.

My plan is to try Scoreclub now that I have a better understanding of some of the fundementals of western music.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have used both Guy and Jason Allen. Dr. B is more detailed than both, but quite traditional (believes you need to know scales by rote learning, which I am not a fan of). Whilst there is more detail than with Jason Allen he goes through things at a quicker pace. I have now got to roughly the same place in both (end of the discussion and examples on couter point) and I found using both helped to reinforce the knowledge in my head.
> 
> My plan is to try Scoreclub now that I have a better understanding of some of the fundementals of western music.


Dr B is ace and a lovely guy. We are in contact and you can learn a lot, but his focus is music from the "Common Practice Period" so some film music devices get left out. 

My advice is Be Aware of the sort of music you want to be able to write. This is crucial. They are different recipes. Basics are basics YES.....but a thorough knowledge of grade 8 harmony will NOT help if you want to write a cue like " The Asteroid Field" from Empire Strikes Back. You will just be unaware of the ingredients..simple as that !.....

A foolproof method is to work backwards. Do the basics but at the same time try and study pieces that you really want to emulate. Pick 10. There are in most cases scores that you can study that will be close if not the actual pieces . So much film music has it's roots in pieces that you CAN study. 

I would also recommend being able to read. It's essential really. 

best

e


----------



## el-bo (Feb 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have used both Guy and Jason Allen. Dr. B is more detailed than both, but quite traditional (believes you need to know scales by rote learning, which I am not a fan of). Whilst there is more detail than with Jason Allen he goes through things at a quicker pace. I have now got to roughly the same place in both (end of the discussion and examples on couter point) and I found using both helped to reinforce the knowledge in my head.
> 
> My plan is to try Scoreclub now that I have a better understanding of some of the fundementals of western music.


Yeah! We've had the Jason/Guy discussion in another thread. The issue (possibly only for me) with the Dr. B lectures is that there is no audio counterpart/material. And much as I'd love to save money I think I need a bit more 'pep' (which Guy has, in spades) to get some momentum going (Also, a way of supporting him for all the content I've already enjoyed). 

I think that I might just blast all the way through Guy's course in a few hits, then go back and dig deeper on a 2nd run-through. At that point, I could start supplementing with the Dr. B stuff and the Jason Allen course content (Bought the first few units, but could never really get into it).

Thanks, again!


----------



## Markrs (Feb 21, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Dr B is ace and a lovely guy. We are in contact and you can learn a lot, but his focus is music from the "Common Practice Period" so some film music devices get left out.
> 
> My advice is Be Aware of the sort of music you want to be able to write. This is crucial. They are different recipes. Basics are basics YES.....but a thorough knowledge of grade 8 harmony will NOT help if you want to write a cue like " The Asteroid Field" from Empire Strikes Back. You will just be unaware of the ingredients..simple as that !.....
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree. I have some scores to study (some ones on Musescore and IMSLP, plan to also get some film scores as well), though I am starting with Bach cantatas at the moment, as you can get some books that set counterpoint challenges (written mainly for high school students). I am also learning how to work with sample libraries/DAWs/Synths at the same time. Plus I am working on some film scoring challenges, so i can practice working with film. There is just so much to learn!


----------



## el-bo (Feb 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Absolutely agree. I have some scores to study (some ones on Musescore and IMSLP, plan to also get some film scores as well), though I am starting with Bach cantatas at the moment, as you can get some books that set counterpoint challenges (written mainly for high school students). I am also learning how to work with sample libraries/DAWs/Synths at the same time. Plus I am working on some film scoring challenges, so i can practice working with film. There is just so much to learn!


Great progress, man! Hope to be there, someday.


----------



## THW (Feb 24, 2021)

This is one of the best courses I’ve taken:









Fundamental Music Theory for Composition in Any Genre


Expand your music composition skills through learning universal music theory principles, mindset, and ear training.




www.udemy.com


----------



## LauraC (Feb 25, 2021)

Udemy has low priced, great music theory courses.


----------

